# Questions of genre... ENPub and d20 Modern



## Winterthorn (Apr 4, 2003)

First off, I'd like to congratulate everyone on the "birth" of E.N. Publishing!

*Bravo!!* *clappity-clap-clap-clap* 

To my question:

Will E.N. Publishing venture into producing material specifically directed at d20 Modern?
(The fun retro-50s pulp style of your site seems to compliment my question! LOL)

Tangentially and out on a limb, I got a brainstorm today. I've been itching to publish something d20 for fun (and maybe a teensy bit of $ on the side) for quite sometime, and it "hit" me: I would like to do something tasteful and humourous for GLBT gamers and their friends! D20 Modern is the appropriate genre for it IMO--I couldn't do what I have in mind with D&D, it just doesn't fit my concepts... Being a gaymer and having plenty of social/political experience with the GLBT community, I would love to do something humourous that celebrates my hobby and my life. (You learn alot about GLBT's when you've been a marshalling pride parades in a city like Montreal! LOL)

Unfortunately, I have never published before (I've skimmed through several d20 publishing threads to learn a _few_ things), and not having a business partner means I am alone looking for help to get something off the ground.

(BTW: I am based in Ottawa and I travel to Montreal almost every second weekend to run my D&D game with friends there. I pass by Vankleek Hill each trip, and I've often wondered about meeting the cool folks of Ambient in person  )

To return to my original question, whether or not my own endeavours are possible, is E.N. Publishing doing anything particular for d20 Modern in the near future or are you folks keeping to the fantasy genre?

Cheers ,

Bernard

PS: I have more specifics concerning my [Adult, non-explicit, humour] GLBT idea--but I think I need publishing help & encouragement. (I can be contacted directly by email at bonzai_bert@yahoo.ca for more private discussions on the matter.) I am currently between jobs so I have plenty of time to write my material it seems LOL...


----------



## tensen (Apr 4, 2003)

Winterthorn said:
			
		

> *
> To return to my original question, whether or not my own endeavours are possible, is E.N. Publishing doing anything particular for d20 Modern in the near future or are you folks keeping to the fantasy genre?
> *



*

The Dark Quest side of things has our Cyber Style products.  So the answer to that would be, E.N. Publishing isn't strictly d20 fantasy.*


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 4, 2003)

Don't forget Four-Color to Fantasy: Modern Edition.


----------



## Winterthorn (Apr 4, 2003)

Okay... I just took a peek at DQG website... I didn't really notice Dark Quest Games before until after reading through the announcement of E.N. Publishing's "birth". (I guess that's due to my current attention on my D&D campaign.)

I am spooling up to run some d20 Modern sessions this summer so I'll look at DQG (of EN Pub?) again later on... BTW: is DQG intended to be the only venue at E.N. Publishing for d20 Modern products? And only in "cyber style"?

4CtF? Hmmm... Maybe that partly answers my question... I'm not really into the super-hero genre... Modern Edition? (Wasn't it initially built on the PH's rules set?) Makes sense--I think that's a very good idea. I will take a second look... 

Later ,

B.

PS: I confess to getting a bit confused when publishers merge... C'est la vie, eh? LOL


----------



## Dextra (Apr 4, 2003)

*pop on by!*

We're always interested in meeting fellow canuck gaymers!  Give a holler the next time you'll be driving through town, and we'll see about getting together- maybe pizza and dice on a Satyrday afternoon...

As for Modern, we're open to suggestions.  Our schedule for publications is looking pretty solid 'til the end of the summer (as in 2 releases every month!), but we could definitely look into something for later on in the year.  Write up a proposal!


----------



## Winterthorn (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: pop on by!*



			
				Dextra said:
			
		

> *We're always interested in meeting fellow canuck gaymers!  Give a holler the next time you'll be driving through town, and we'll see about getting together- maybe pizza and dice on a Satyrday afternoon...
> 
> As for Modern, we're open to suggestions... **snip** Write up a proposal! *




Well thanx for the invitation!   Indeed, I will take the opportunity to "give a holler" on the next occasion I that I'm en route... ("Satyrday" eh? Interesting typo... LOL)

Proposal-wise I think I can come up with something in a few weeks. (RL issues will regulate my progress with that. *sigh*) I know I still have a fair amount of research to do! 

B.

PS: Since my recent move from Montreal last fall, I have become a frequent patron of Fandom II in Ottawa. Very nice for a (F)LGS, very nice! **much nodding in approval**


----------



## Kerrick (Apr 8, 2003)

We (The Brood, a production house imprint of E.N. Pub) are also branching out in d20 Modern. Our first product to that end will be Quick Shots, a series of short encounters that can be slotted into an existing campaign or used as hooks for adventures.


----------



## tensen (Apr 8, 2003)

Winterthorn said:
			
		

> *Okay... I just took a peek at DQG website... I didn't really notice Dark Quest Games before until after reading through the announcement of E.N. Publishing's "birth". (I guess that's due to my current attention on my D&D campaign.)
> 
> I am spooling up to run some d20 Modern sessions this summer so I'll look at DQG (of EN Pub?) again later on... BTW: is DQG intended to be the only venue at E.N. Publishing for d20 Modern products? And only in "cyber style"?
> *




Dark Quest Games spent a year releasing under our own title.  and our last few products have been released under the Natural 20 Press banner.. and hence now EN Publishing.
Those titles were: Moon Elves, In the Saddle, Death: Guardian of the Gate, and Dweomercraft: Enchanters.

Cyber Style is our product line towards the dark future, cyberpunk type of setting.  Most of our suppliments are designed to be integrated into other settings.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Apr 12, 2003)

Kerrick said:
			
		

> *We (The Brood, a production house imprint of E.N. Pub) are also branching out in d20 Modern. Our first product to that end will be Quick Shots, a series of short encounters that can be slotted into an existing campaign or used as hooks for adventures. *




Are you planning to do an open call for that?

huh, I wonder how many gaming publishers do "not so open" calls and how one gets on the list for such things...

we really do need a freelancers forum around here.

Kahuna Burger


----------



## HellHound (Apr 12, 2003)

The Brood have already written the adventures, and are just in the process of fleshing them out a bit for some, editing them down a bit for others, and avoiding a few potential infringements on other material.

If we have a call on this one, it will be for maps, not writing.

---

As for how to get on the semi-open call list...

Yes, a lot of publishers have these, ourselves included (we actually JUST had one a week or so ago). Generally speaking, these go out to writers who have already worked with us and to our our own staff first, then they get handed down to those who have shown an interest in writing for us to the extent of filling out an NDA, then it goes to freelancers that we know who are interested in this type of material.

Generally speaking, the job gets filled up pretty early.


----------



## tensen (Apr 12, 2003)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Are you planning to do an open call for that?
> 
> ...




I know when we do projects...  we offer them up to regular staff who show an interest... and then offer it to freelancers we have worked with before (as well as those we liked from open calls.)  Some of our regular staff came through the general open calls that we had.  An exmaple being David Woodrum, who came to us through our open call on Gnomes.  While we haven't released Gnomes yet, since the open call, he has worked on 3 projects that we've released already and probably about 20 others.


----------

